# Reaction to Bob Martin flea spray



## dandydownham (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum. We have a 6-year old British short hair called Mogwai who about 6 months ago had a couple of bites on her head. We assumed it was fleas and so tried to get Frontline. The shop didn't have any so we bought Bob Martin All in One flea spray instead and sprayed sensible amounts on the sofas and floor of our living room where she spends 90% of her time. 

Unbeknownst to me at the time, Bob Martin has horrible reviews with many people reporting that their beloved cats have even died from it. Luckily our case isn't nearly as severe and we didn't spray her directly, but SIX MONTHS on she doesn't want to go near the living room (she sprints through it shaking her head in order to get to her litter tray). We have steam cleaned the entire room (faux suede sofas and hardwood floors), got new bedding and a new scratch post but she freaks out if you try to put her near anything and just runs away. 

This was once a loving cat who flopped happily upside down next to her scratch post and sat with us for strokes on the sofa where we spend most of our time. Now she practically hides under a table in our kitchen and is very tetchy when we go near her. 

Short of moving, I really don't know what else to do. Apart from extensive steam cleaning, replacing things, we have also tried cat nip (she's not bothered by it) and Feliway spray but nothing seems to be working. 

Surely any smells sensitive to even a cat should have gone by now? If not, will it ever? Is there anything anyone can recommend to help our situation as we are both very upset at not having our furry little friend join us in the living room anymore. We would happily pay anything to fix this so any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome to Pet Forums. 

I am sorry to hear of the bad experience you have had with your cat. 

I am assuming you used the Bob Martin flea spray intended for the home, not for the cat, which is why you did not spray her with it. 

All flea sprays for the home contain strong insecticides, Bob Martin's is no different to other makes in that respect. All animals should be kept well out of the way during use, and you should keep strictly to the guidelines on the can as to how much to use. More than the recommended amount could be dangerously toxic for you or your cat. 

Any room that has been sprayed needs to be left for about an hour and then well aired for a couple of hours before pets are allowed back in the room.

The fact your cat is no longer affectionate since you sprayed the room and hides under the kitchen table, not wanting to be touched suggests she doesn't feel well. This is how cats deal with pain and discomfort. 

It is possible that she managed to ingest some of the flea spray by licking her fur if you heavily sprayed carpets where she lies. If so then it may possibly have caused some damage to her health.

Or it could be a complete coincidence, and that she is unwell for some other reason. Either way I think you should have her fully checked over by the vet.

Is she eating normally with normal output in the litter tray? 

If it is the spray that upset her, then it is not the smell still bothering her as that will long since have gone. It will be a matter of association. Cats are excellent at making associations between things, not always so good at letting go of them. So if when you sprayed the living room it made your cat feel ill, she came to associate the room with how she felt. She no longer trusts the room and therefore avoids it, when she can. Though she is having to run the gauntlet every time she needs her litter tray.  

If this is the reason she avoids the room you will have to let her come round in her own time. Nothing you can do, such as steam cleaning the room, is 
going to make any difference to her, as the problem is now in her own mind. 

However to make her more comfortable, move her litter tray so she is no longer forced to go through the living room to get to it. And ensure there is no other reason for her to go in the living room unless she chooses to. 

To build some good associations with the room you could put a few treats in the doorway to see if that encourages her. If she likes to play buy a feather wand and play with her with under the door, so she is outside the room and you are inside. Keep this up for a few months and one day you may find she walks into the living room on her own. 

I would still be inclined to have her checked by the vet though in case there are any underlying health problems.


----------



## dandydownham (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Chillminx and thank you so much for taking the time to reply. 

I should have added in my initial post that we took her to the vet for a full check-up a month or so ago and explained everything but they said she was fine apart from a slight ear infection (which she seems to have always had). They gave us drops for that which didn't help as she hated us putting them in. Perhaps another thing she'll now associate with the living room! 

They also gave us some drops for her food to calm her down but she doesn't eat anything when we've dropped it in so we've stopped that. She's eating ok, although her number 2's are runnier than normal.

We've tried the treats thing (plain chicken) and she comes up and stands on the sofa albeit nervously, then once the food is gone she jumps back off. I think she knows we are trying to coax her. 

The Bob Martin spray was an all-in-one one for us on furniture and the cat itself, but we only used it on the furniture. Seeing as you CAN use it on the cat but we didn't, we assumed it would be ok. We also didn't use that much so I'm surprised six months later she's still like this. 

She is hiding but only under the kitchen table, not in a tiny crevice or anything. She is reachable, and when we stroke her she seems happy enough, so not traumatised or anything. She is just actively avoiding the lounge and selfishly we would rather her there with us otherwise we hardly ever see her. 

From what you say I think it might be worth us taking her to the vet again. Especially in light of her number 2's not being as solid. Perhaps she has a slight infection from this spray that the vet didn't pick up first time. 

If you can think of anything else based on what I've provided above that would be much appreciated and thanks for all your advice so far.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you mean Bob Martin All-in-One Flea Spray for use on cats and in the home, then it does not contain an insecticide and it is not listed on the Defra website for registered veterinary drugs. Though all the insecticide based Bob Martin flea treatments are.

I have no idea what your Flea Spray contains tbh, and have been unable to find out in spite of researching on several sites which sell the stuff. I am always wary when ingredients are not openly listed. Perhaps they are listed on the bottle you have? I would not use any products in the home unless I knew what they contain.

As the Flea Spray doesn't contain an insecticide it is unlikely to be much use at ridding your home of fleas, but the problem is it could contain some kind of ingredient that is harmful to cats, e.g. some type of essential oil.

I think for the moment you have to accept she doesn't want to go in the living room. If she knows you're trying to coax her that will put her off. She needs to make her own mind up. This is why I suggest putting treats just outside the door, or in the doorway, and playing under the closed door with her, using a feather wand.

As she has runny stools she is no doubt not feeling great. If you are feeding her dry food then stop, as some cats get diarrhoea from dry food. Go for a wet food that's high in protein such as Lily's Kitchen, Natures Menu, Wainwright pots or Hilife Chopped Chicken.

Hiding under the table may be because she has tummy ache, or because she fears you trying to coax her into the living room. If she feels unwell that will add to her anxiety about the living room.

Maybe you could provide her with a nice cosy bed in the hallway, right outside the living room. At least she would be close enough for you to see her in passing. She has to trust you that you will leave her to make the decision about when, or if, she goes back into the living room. If she does venture in, do not react or comment.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Chillminx has given excellent advice so hopefully thay will help take some steps in the right direction. It might also be worth trying her on zylkene, its a calming supplement that comes in a capsule, which you open and add to food, i know she didnt like the drops however zylkene apparently has quite a pleasant taste to cats so they will usually eat it with no problems, you can order it online more cheaply than from the vets.


----------

